# Buzzing Leviton timer switch.



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

A 20 amp switch on a 15 amp load is no problem at all. The opposite would be a problem.

Does the switch make a "click" sound when you turn the fan on, and when the timer turns the fan back off? If so, it has an internal relay which is going bad.

If not, then some other part of its circuitry is going bad, or poor quality.

Either way the answer is the same; replace it. Try the same model again if they'll warranty it, you might have just got a bad one.

There should be no problem with bath fan on that model timer, it's rated up to 1HP for motor loads, and a bath fan motor is way less than that, usually something like 1/80th horsepower.


----------



## lance80 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, you just got a defective time it sounds like. Probably a defect with the contacts inside causing them to chatter. 

Save your money if you can and just get the warranty replacement, chances are a new one will work just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but for anyone else's info:

This is a very common problem with this product. All the reviews online are bad.

The switch is covered by a 5 year warranty; call and they'll send u a new switch. The new one will probably fail as well - after warranty replace it with another brand.

Just found this thread by doing a search, dealing with this problem right now.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

user_12345a said:


> I know this is an old thread, but for anyone else's info:
> 
> This is a very common problem with this product. All the reviews online are bad.
> 
> ...



Did you have to provide proof of purchase for the warranty? I have one that buzzes for a few minutes then is quiet. If I can get it replaced I'll do it.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried to get an exchange for this. I was told there was a back log of exchanges and refunds and then got a run around. Eventually I got tired of them blowing me off and gave up on getting either exchange or refund.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Canada customer support is separate from us. 

Here i didn't have to provide proof of purchase.


----------



## John7 (Oct 2, 2015)

user_12345a said:


> Canada customer support is separate from us.
> 
> Here i didn't have to provide proof of purchase.


Good to know.
I've got the same timer and it started buzzing loudly.
I thought the sophisticated ECM motored Panasonic fan was creating some kind of feed back or something. Turns out just crappy timer.


----------



## RobC33 (Oct 3, 2015)

*Leviton Timer*

The Leviton timers have defects, I have purchased about 35 of these in the last 10 years and in the past two years I have had 6 or more defective ones, buzzing and broken keys.
Demand a replacement, I get replacements from my wholesaler here in New England because of my electrical contractor account so maybe you would get better response directly from Leviton. I don't buy them anymore and have switched to Pass & Seymore brand which makes a better one with more times and also the keys don't break.
The so called advantage is that Leviton gives you three plastic color key plates with their unit (which is wasteful) you use one and throw two away or put them in the junk drawer.
Leviton tamper resistant receptacles are also a problem which make it difficult to put in a plug. My customers hate them. Again I switched to P&S.


----------



## cannonmaneh (Nov 26, 2020)

Jim F said:


> I've had this particular Leviton switch http://www.amazon.com/Leviton-LTB30.../ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top/175-8525571-5985522 for less than a year. It started making small buzzing sounds went turned on. The buzzing went away when I tapped it. Then the buzzing got more consistent over time. It had been going away after running the fan for a few minutes. Now it buzzes loudly all the time.
> 
> Obviously, it's time to replace, but what caused this in the first place. I have seen other reviews state the same thing about this model so it may just be a defective model. I can get a replacement under warranty but I'm thinking I just got the wrong type of timer. It is used for a 50 CFM Broan bath fan and is on a 15 amp supply. I see this one is rated at 20 amps so that may be the problem.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. I just can't find the answers I'm looking for online.



Known design flaw. 1 microfarad electrolytic capacitor installed against a screaming hot resistor. Cooks and dries out the cap even when not in use.
Pull it apart and replace the electrolytic with a ceramic cap and it will be fine. I have two of many that have already failed.

Poor design of voltage regulation and poor layout of cheap components that self destruct.
Can be fixed though, so not all bad...


----------



## Jybt (Dec 5, 2020)

cannonmaneh said:


> Known design flaw. 1 microfarad electrolytic capacitor installed against a screaming hot resistor. Cooks and dries out the cap even when not in use.
> Pull it apart and replace the electrolytic with a ceramic cap and it will be fine. I have two of many that have already failed.
> 
> Poor design of voltage regulation and poor layout of cheap components that self destruct.
> Can be fixed though, so not all bad...


----------



## Jybt (Dec 5, 2020)

Ceramic caps that big are hard to find.


----------



## Jybt (Dec 5, 2020)

cannonmaneh said:


> Known design flaw. 1 microfarad electrolytic capacitor installed against a screaming hot resistor. Cooks and dries out the cap even when not in use.
> Pull it apart and replace the electrolytic with a ceramic cap and it will be fine. I have two of many that have already failed.
> 
> Poor design of voltage regulation and poor layout of cheap components that self destruct.
> Can be fixed though, so not all bad...


Ceramic Capactitors that large are hard to find.


----------

